# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  The Secret World Forum

## shaggsdope

I was just curious why there isn't a TSW forum. Is it just not popular enough? Not much of a botting/exploiting game? Does it just plain suck? Any thoughts?

----------


## peat

i dont know, but a TSW forum will be a great idea  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

there is a post on it already I would think
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...d-section.html

----------

